

5 Reasons Everyone Must Blog at Your Company - darwinia
http://www.n1ght.com/blog/article/5-reasons-everyone-must-blog-your-company

======
nitin_flanker
Cool you are right. I really love the point about researching. Apart from the
things mentioned by you writing blog helps a person to know how to derive
engagement. As I can see digital marketing is going to play an important role
in lead generation for your startup and hence blogging is best way for your
teams to acquire the skills.

